# A tough question?



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I graduated 35 years ago after 3 years of Culinary in Switzerland...
Fast forward... have been very successful... turning out to be very Artistic, Perfectionist... with a Passion for cooking still every seconds after all these years...
A personal tragedy in my life made me close
www.PersonalChefAra.com
and finally move near Atlanta...
For the first time in a long time I am "EMPLOYED" versus "SELF EMPLOYED"... I know... welcome to the real world... I already quit 2 days after I started and was begged to come back... to a kitchen that I thought a hurricane Cat5 had just hit... untrained crew... unreal situation...
I don't belong to Corporate Restaurants either... which I call "Robotic Cooking"... and I do not want to open yet another restaurant or start "Personal Chefing" again... I keep thinking that there has to be this establishment that "needs" me... a clean place... organized that wants to put out passionate food... I m looking...
And at the same time I am thinking as I moved to a more countryside setting on 13 acres... how about an Internet Business... from home...
BUT WHAT??? Recipes don't sell... baked goods? there are a million providers out there even thought I have won 2 gold medals with a carrot cake and a cheesecake...
Tutoring long distance?
It would be indeed for me the golden goose... and if anyone out there has a good idea... would you please post it? and then again I am thinking... if the idea is so good why would you post it??? 
So... that is why I called this "A tough question"...
You be well...
Ara


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

Hopefully you saved some cash for these rainy days. Everything will workout the way it is supposed to. I think at sometime during our careers we all go thru this. I for sure would not give up hope on your compassion and desire for good quality workmanship and craft. Today that quality in well trained chefs is very much needed. That needs to be passed onward to the younger Chefs.

Of course it is about earning a paycheck but it is also about quality of work.

Have you considered maybe operating the dinning room?


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Your passion shows through your post. Your site is very nice too. Though at this time I have no ideas for you...I wanted to say "please don't give up"...someone like you is needed in so many places! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers....and if any ideas come to mind, I will post them.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If you have 100k, set up a commercial/demo kitchen on that 13 acres and start giving lessons.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I was just about to say too. Through your post and sight, you demonstrate passion and knowledge. Why not pass on that passion and knowledge to the next generation.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

If you don't have 100k, and that sounds like something you would like to look into, get a business loan -- or a loan on a second small home, I am not sure if you would have to have a commercial kitchen built to give lessons. 

Have you thought about a bed and breakfast?

Just throwing things out there -- gotta run! More later!


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

You guys are awsome... I am very moved by your answers even if there is no
"golden goose" ideas! Does'nt matter really... it is the thoughts that count...
I have thought, yes, about teaching quite often... passing on the little many "tricks" to the trade... the awsome shortcuts... the magical path of planning to every function as a "theatre play" is with its many scenes... the euphoria and adrenaline rush has always been my drug of choice!
I believe in "karma"... my path is at idle now... and at the same time I am seeing for the first time yesterday some small steps forward in this delapitated kitchen that I am running! As a stick got into the spokes last night and I was hearing from a server to leave her alone, as she has had many many years of experience... turned out later on to be experience from many years at the Waffle House... And that is quite something to deal with... when one is used to spending in the upwards of $5000 for a dinner for 12!
So maybe, and actually I know that, I will make a difference there... but my search will never stop... A Bed and Breakfast and Diner (weekends for diner) also sounds very nice... closed in the winter for a yearly vacation...
Anoher thought also was to fix this house up real nice, I do have a formal dining room... and entertain "potential" clients here from Atlanta... Something nice, elegant but very comfortable at the same time... this Georgia Mountain area is so beautiful and we do have 4 Wineries within a few miles...
Well... thanks for letting me vent... not many understand what I am talking about... you all seem to... I will definitly try to make a daily visit to this site and try to help others as much as I can...
Be well... and would love to read some more of your ideas...
Ara


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK chef, you know there really are no shortcuts right? 

You (we) are a dying breed my friend. Keep the faith, you will find something. 

People like you are awesome. I wish there was a way to press a button and pass the torch but there isn't. Seems like it's something kids have to discover on their own, something which gets more and more difficult these days.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Nice website Ara

Since you have some experience in food writing, why not explore that as a freelancer. Submit some of your previous writings to Savuer, Fine Cooking, Food Arts, and other food and lifestyle magazines. It would be good to write introductory letters to food editors describing yourself, your background, abilities, interests and passions.
Also, submit some ideas for articles you'd like to write that interest you and maybe the reading public. Be specific and tailor your ideas to the needs and target market of the magazines. There are plenty of editorial outfits that need freelance food writers.

You may also want to contact Alton Brown. I know he has his research facility and food studio somewhere near Atlanta. He uses recipe developers and food stylists as R&D and crew for the production of his show.

Be careful using the term food stylist to describe what you do. Although it sounds nice, food styling is a very different profession than personal or private cheffing or catering. I know, I am one.

There is a really good book titled Careers for Gourmets and Others Who Relish Food by Mary Donovan published by VGM Career Horizons out of Lincolnwood, IL. You might get some good ideas and inspiration from it.

Good Luck.


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

You are correct Foodnfoto... The "food stylist" needs to be removed now as I am not on that path anymore...
Hi Kuan... the faith will always be there... these written new ideas are all good and as I am only 45mn's from Atlanta. I need to go and "knock" on some doors... that was one of the reasons that I moved here... One has to be careful living in the country setting as I do, as suddenly, after mowing the lawn... pressure washing this and that... coupled with a motorcycle ride through the Mountains... suddenly the day is gone!
I will let you posted on my progress... thank you...
Ara


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I completely understand where you are in your short time here on earth(I think).
After getting all the local and international news, new forum posts, ebay listings, research tangents, etc. There are times I would like to back away from the keyboard and sigh, I'm finished! Yes, done with the internet, that's all I want do.
This also happens sometimes with my career.
I really like the Bed and Breakfast idea. I also like the demo kitchen idea. So I will suggest a get-away Bed and Dinner for chefs or wanna-be chefs. A place to go and relax, enjoy some private or class food/wine teaching. Preparing meals for other chefs.etc. I don't have to mention the need for a large pastry area after browsing you dessert menu.  
Pan


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

WOW a chefs resort im so there!!!!! 
most of the bonds ive created with my brothers and sisters of the culinary world have been forged in the heat of battle depending on one another to hold up there end of the line and when one starts to fall the rest come together to keep it strong....i would love nothing more then to be able to make family(i dont make freinds)with people like myself in a calm country setting learing from one another in hopes to keep the pasion of the art we all love alive!!!!!
id be willing to bet im not the only one who would be willing to make a pilgramage(stop laughing at my spelling) to help start something like this....

hey a culinary cult he he he


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ROTFLMAO (if you need a translation, private message me!)

Ara, I think you can expect a group of us on your doorstep!!!! I have never been to Georgia....


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

A "Chef's Resort"... What an idea! What an awsome idea... NOT for the faint of hearts and not for any filming of "****'s Kitchen"... Can you just imagine a dining room full of Pasionate Chefs... and also apiring ones... (I hate to use the term "wanna be"...). Classes... interaction... maybe even get accredited... serious Cooks also... (would probably need to be open to "some" public to meet the numbers... yes... that $ sign that always lingers upon us...). There is so much sightseeing here... the vibes of the land are so awsome... Guest appearances... I am just writing the ideas going through my head! And I think I know exactly where also, (not on this property, but I do know of another one that already has some nice Victorian style homes on it...).
Will start working on this idea... at least putting the numbers together...
I don't think this idea has ever been done... has it???
If this takes off and becomes reality, I can assure you that all that would contribute to it with their thoughts and hearts will find me a very sharing, caring and giving person... unfortunately life is not a rehearsal... we are thown in it with no practice... and even though I have made many mistakes I do try to do it right! We, in the food business are such gifted and lucky individuals to be able to create this Art that is the only one that is so multidimensional... "Colors... Taste... Textures... Dimensions... and... temperatures!!!..."
Be well... will keep talking...

PS: Mikefly... very nicely said... and... I was not laughing... as in... does the tree falling in the forest makes a noise if no one is there to hear it???  
Ara


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Ara, I'm picturing knives ablaze, garlic saturated skin, and rosy cheeks....


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

... and I hope you know you've got plenty of help available to you, especially when doing the right thing! And some of it, doesn't cost a thing, except maybe a warm smile and a spicy hot soupe de poisson with crunchy peasant bread  

Its all good... actually, its fabulous. Keep the brain gears turning -- this may manifest into something spectacular!


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

i can see it now, waking up on a cool crisp fall morning and everone gathers in a grand kitchen meeting over espresso to see what the days events shall be!!!! no stress just a family of peers with one goal in mind...and yes there are some of us out here that would be in it for the idea not the money!!!!


----------



## emhahn (Jun 13, 2002)

Ara,

Would you mind if I made a mentioning of you in our newsletter? You never know what this could bring you. Our readership is quite diverse and a lot of big wigs sift through it every month.

Just let me know! I'd be glad to help you out....

Eric
[email protected]
RestaurantEdge.com


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the idea! If only you lived on the beach somewhere... Another idea which I would personally love to do one day, is to contact some travel companies; because of the new boom of food knowledge to the mass public, many people are taking culinary tours. People are signing up for this like crazy. Travel companies are always looking for experienced Chefs who can serve as tour guides all around the world. You could offer to host in Atlanta, (complete with accommodations in your small but quaint B&B of sorts), and take people out shopping at farmer's markets and such to educate them on product selection, nutritional information, etc. Then they bring the food home, and cook a family style meal under your direction. Travel companies look for people in different locations as well as those willing to travel abroad for certain period of time. You know you could provide your own service, now that I am thinking about it…you could contact some travel agents yourself, and advertise your own travel group. I figure free travel around the world...why the heck not?
Here are a couple of links I found for ideas...
http://www.epiculinary.com/epiculinary.html
http://www.culinarytours.net/glen.htm
http://www.acookstour.com/

My second thought was to consult with floundering restaurants as well as new ventures. I am not sure how you would go about marketing this, but it's a thought!
Good luck and I am a firm believer that when you're not sure what to do, just silence your soul and something will come along and fill it. Just be open to its invitation, which it seem like you are!
Frizbee


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

That is very nice of you... of course you could... I am free, single and debt free...
I am working at this... Resort right now, as I have mentionned, as an independant contractor, and amazingly, as it has been two weeks now, these people that have NO training what so ever, besides some at the Waffle House... did really well today!!! The kitchen is cleaned up... there is order in the Freezer and Cooler... we are using labels per wedding/party... sheets for preps and follow up with check marks and double and triple checking... we worked with a 30mn security blanket (that's what I call it...), I had 5 desserts for a separate dining room that hosts couples only (we had 17 couples tonight)... and I was out of there, actually all of us besides the servers by 8:30pm!!! This is the same situation where I just walked out after 2 days!!! It just seemed like an impossible task!!! But I have no future there... it is a nice 19 mile motorcycle ride through curvy roads... the food will never be what I can produce... ($'s!!!). 
The travelling groups also sound so good... as I love people and have somehow the ability to create credibility and a Passion for the Culinary amongst them... and above all... HAVE FUN.
Yes... you are all showing me some paths that I had not thought about... I am more than greatful to you all... sincerely from the bottom of my heart.
The Chef's resort on this property that I checked is not doable... the investment would be great... new kitchen and accomodation from the ground up... Of course a Business Plan can be done and investors would be needed... but then... THEY will want to make LOTS of $'s... Maybe some famous Chef's would be interested... I have never wanted to be famous... I am famous amongst my immediate surroundings and I don't let anyone even call me Chef, but use my first name... my luxury has been time off... as I sold my restaurant and wholesale Bakery 18 years ago ans started the Personal Cheffing I have only been working 6 months out of the year... YES... I charged a lot... but my millionaire and billionaire clients in Naples, Florida, and other States received the best... my Website does not even do justice to my outgoing presentations...
I don't have that kind of money to built this Resort... I don't mean to get personal but 18 month ago, my only child, 26, my son, passed away after 2 years of struggle with Liver Cancer... no health insurance, I will spare you the details but I am still and will for a while paying back the bills... and that is OK... His void in my life is felt every minute... he wanted to be also a Chef... and let me tell you... this kid knew "food"... did he ever!
So my Passion for Food has remained stronger than ever... with no alcohool or drugs in my life that is where and only then that I can get lost and feel some life flowing through my veins... and it is time to do something "grand"... pass on the "baton"... show the new generation what it is all about... not just the numbers but the silent love for those seeds that germinate... flower... and end up on a plate as an end result blowing minds away within the mutidimensions of our Art...
I will definitly look into all those paths... you have not heard the last of me yet!!! I have the feeling that I might end up as a permanent fixture here!!!

Here is a rouhg idea... (by the way... this area is MUCH nicer than the beach... I lived on a sailboat for 28 years... I can attest to that... but of course it is a matter of taste...).
How about a Business plan for a Chef's resort... First Class... Rooms (how many?... $'s will tell!)... Restaurant... kitchen... must have conference room...
and GET IN TOUCH with all famous (meaning RICH) Chefs as investors... 
They would make a good return... give Classes to the Public (?) and/or just come and relax, wine and dine maybe even in a separate dining room when wanting too...
I can see this very clearly... A Resort that has the name of a dozen well known Chefs that of course have left their egos on the coat rack...
Lets hear some serious feedbacks...
Be well... and thanks for letting me vent!!!
Ara :bounce:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I was never a boat person until I met my husband. I was a cook and a photojournalist (rebelling after getting a masters in biology) determined to be single for the rest of my life having fun being shot at in Costa Rica etc. and the darndest thing happened -- a tall dude in the small town I landed in picked me up in the local grocery store. Even though I had just bought a house on the coast in Northern California, I moved to Seattle to marry my husband (he goes out to sea for a living, not enlisted but works for the government) and stayed for four years. That was enough -- I needed sun and my husband needed a river to boat on.

When we bought this six acres, my husband went out to sea for 6 months and I lived on a 50ft Bluewater while our house was built. Talk about an eye opener!!!! How the heck did you live on a boat for 28 years??? You are amazing!

I think a Chef's resort idea is something to chew on -- perhaps we can do something like that here in the delta!


----------



## 100folds (Apr 9, 2005)

I have to say that this is the best idea I have heard in a long time. Not only are you following your passion for food and cooking but you are passing on your knowledge to peers and colleges that will appreciate it. It has been so long since I have had the chance to sit down with someone and discuss the miracles of food and all the knowledge that we have aquired over the years. I would be on the next flight out and you probably would not be able to get rid of me.
The most amazing things happen to us at our crossroads. Feel fortunate to have such an experience because it continues our lives in a different, unknown direction.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ARA.
been on vacation.
I'm in, whether it be a time share thing or if you need seed $. I would like the be the first one to make reservations for two weeks. One in the first two weeks of August and the other to be forthcoming. I would like to have two rooms so I can bring a friendly family. I also think it is very important to have a young chefs kitchen.
I appologize for using wanna-be chef, what I really meant was to not have strick qualifying. I would like to see it open to non chefs with a passion for food also. They may be interested in photographing, painting/drawing etc, of foods.
Please do not let this fall to the wayside. I'm currently developing a food program for my sons school which has no food offered. Just vending machines. I'm developing small classes with the enphases on timing in preperation in food. Our items will be sold for a small sum at lunch.Timing is what life is really all about anyway. This venture may have some info.
Jeff
BTW I hope you will credit me with the idea. I would like to use this as leverage for a free dessert


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I am fortunately one that always follows his dreams... and gets them switched to reality... even though 57 now... my family has always "knocked me down" because of starting something, reaching my goal and then starting something else and again reaching my goal... I have always been blamed for being more of an Artist than a Businessman... BUT I have over the years aquired a lot of Business sense... I call it the knowledge of the numbers... and I don't care how good you are... if that knowledge is not there one will not succeed...
I would like to have many involved in this if "WE" are going to actually do something about it... 
1) I truly feel this area is it... it is "weather wise" very nice... moslty... with mild winters... Geographically I am here 1.5 hrs from the Atlanta Airport which is a Central USA location... and I am not saying this because I will NOT move!!! 
2) ATL is a Culinary Center by now... there is so much going on and many people to approach...
BUT step 1 is a Business Plan... a Name... a Direction and a Purpose...
Having Non Chefs will always be a plus... a Kitchen for youngsters (I can just see the liability Insurance bill...) would be a FIRST!!! So many want to go to Culinary School... I always thaught that they should PRE-SCREEN themselves... and this Resort would be a great place to do so...
I would want all that are involved to feel equal to each other as we are in this life, have fun as a goal, pass on the knowledge, the true meaning of all this...
I will start putting ideas together, make a list of any interested in investing time... brain matter... $'s maybe when and if that time comes...
I am assuming that from now till ground breaking day... will take about a year and probably a million $'s... 10 renown Chefs... at $100.000 each... pocket change...
You are free to E Mail me also and we could create an E Mail group... but I would also like that most devellopment would be public on this Forum...

[email protected]

Lets think of a website that we can manage oursleves... or myself...
Honestly... this is a great idea... but... I don't want to do it alone... credit will go where it should go... Panini... YOU ARE THE ONE THAT CAME UP WITH THE IDEA... 
Lets think... and write...
Be well...
Ara


----------



## alaskachef (Aug 9, 2005)

come to alaska as I have and work in the small remote lodges during the summer . much more relaxing and you can still show off your skills and get exelent pay. :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ara,
Interesting.....
This sight is a great place for brainstorming sessions. There would probably be a small debt to ChefTalk, Nicko, if he will put up with this thread. It's also a good idea to take some of it off board.
Although you are MUCH older then I  (6 yrs) I have4 a little business experience I can definately part with for the right project. Keep me posted and don't hesitate to PM.
I have also accumulated a good pool of resources, such as attorneys, accountants, etc. All of whom practice their profession, not business. 
I personally would suggest a mission statement before anything else. It's sounding like you are targeting the private sector with the reknown chefs as a draw. I'm not so sure that targeting the members of the huge hospitality industry would bring enough interest with the private sector as gravy. I only mention this thinking that a lot of the capital would come from the industry itself ie: companies donating, equipment, furniture, perishables, just about anything you would find in a resort, etc. with the intent of exposure to industry persons.
anyway, keep us posted
Jeff


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

let me know if you need anything(other than money lmao)culinary or computer related!!! i also have a web hosting and design co. and my brother and i are working on a complete managmet program based around resturants!! it includes invintory managment labor and food cost break downs etc. we could work in a student records keeping program as well


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mikefly,
I may be in need of some of your services. Think about filling in your profile.
Jeff
I know this is not the right place for this. I love to live on the edge


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

Talking about living on the edge! There is no edge right now!... All is in the mind and wednesday I am having a visit from a Norvegian friend that is interested in this idea of "The Resort"... (for better name!), as you can all imagine it is a monumental project... will let you posted...
In the meantime... for the first time in my life I feel like I am working for the mighty $!... that was never my purpose... my goal... was always just a side note... 
I talked to the owners of the establishment as so much is lacking... specially physical help... trying to explain that right now they are sitting in a car with no wheels... and it is just not clicking... I talked to the other cooks and wished upon the schedule for the functions to fall on their face a couple times, as in being an hour late, (I know that is drastic!) for them to wake up... and I have taken a big step back in just carving my work throughout the day and not worry about the big picture... it kills me on the inside as I care so much about the Profession... and at the same time... one can only do what they can...
In the meantime I need to get off my $%# and knock on some doors in Atlanta... I know that somewhere... somehow... someone needs my services...
Be well...
Ara


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

How about simply Bon Vivant Resort? Or The Epicurean or more playfully Epicurean Adventures?
Frizbee


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

hey alaska,
i spent 2 years cooking in the Mat-Su vally at the Mat-Su resort in wasilla....were abouts are you????wish i could get back up there!!!!!!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello Ara & others...


A Chefs Resort  I love it!


I would certainly make time for both proffesional Chefs and cooking enthusiast (such as myself). After some time you can then decide if you want/need to put more focus on the profesional Chefs or the enthusiast.

As mentioned before you can start off at the local markets picking the fresh foods of the day. Also, a nice sized garden would be a welcome treat for those visitors that came within season of your garden. This can also be tailored to the experience of the class (or persons).

I really like this idea...and I actually think that it could really boom with the popularity of todays cooking shows. I think a couple of the Tv Chefs already have one day cooking classes for people to attend. But these seem to be exactly what you would expect from them. An over hyped crowded class that is there to watch and be entertained rather than learn...and to EAT 

Personally, I think people want more than what currently out there. It could be a culinary vacation. A time to learn and a time to eat Of course...with exception to a couple dishes that you would choose to prepare. The people enrolled in the class would essentially make the food.


It can either be an educational vacation for current Chefs or those who want to elevate their abilities in the kitchen. Not quite a cooking scool...but a cooking vacation. 



no matter what you choose for a new path...

good luck and have fun 

dan


----------



## firefighterjim (May 9, 2005)

Ara,
I would love to visit your resort when (not if) you get it going.
I am but a humble firefighter who loves to cook for his family, crew and friends. I would love to rub elbows with some of the community of chef's that are here in attendance.

Puttin' the wet stuff on the red stuff for far longer than I would care to admit!

Jim


----------

